# I NEED HELP FINDING A GOOD SPECIAL EFFECTS MAKE UP SCHOOL



## norart (Aug 29, 2011)

I AM A BODYPAINTER/ AIRBRUSH ARTIST/ EVERYTHING
  	MY PASSION IS PROSTHETICS AND MAKEUP EFFECTS
  	but im confused on what school to attend I know that i have to move to CA to pursue my dreams but Im scared that there just isnt any high demand for this field.
  	ive looked into joe blasco, studio makeup academy, and cinema makeup school
  	all seem great but I just don't trust anybody trying to get me into their program.
  	ANYONE THAT CAN GIVE ME INPUT I WOULD GREATLY APPRECIATE IT PLEEAASEE!!!


----------



## Mac-Guy (Aug 29, 2011)

If you consider going overseas, check out London College of Fashion's BA in Special Effects/Make Up, where you can specialize in what you are passionate about. The placement rate for the students is quite high, though I am not sure if you are looking into a program that will take three years to complete (which I believe is essential if you want to get a good grasp of specialized techniques such as prosthetics and wigs). Good luck.


----------



## norart (Aug 29, 2011)

thanks, yeah it sounds great and all but I dont have the money to be able to travel to london, although i do have a friend that lives there, but again the moneys the issue. its tough cause my family just wants me to go into the medical field ultrasound but i dread the thought of not creating. i just dont know if i should just risk it and move to la and try to make it but then i dunno if theres a demand for it anywhere. im just lost but thanks for the input =) it means alot.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Aug 29, 2011)

Well, you will certainly need professional training and a great school with excellent industry contacts in order to make it. If you don't have a bachelor's degree yet, it might be worth considering studying for a creative degree in London. Even with high tuition fees, studying in England is most likely to be less expensive than a good private college in the US (of course, there are always great state school). Good luck with your studies.


----------



## norart (Aug 30, 2011)

YEAH  I already have my bs in media arts and animation, but I live in FL and theres nothing I mean nothing here for me, I only have 17000 left og gov money to borrow before I get into private loans which I dont want to do. But if i go to london it  would all have to be out of pocket . I just dont know arrgg


----------



## Mac-Guy (Aug 30, 2011)

You have to think about pros and cons of each program. The schools you mentioned are rather expensive for relatively short courses. Especially with the set of skills needed to built prosthetics, wigs and x effects, I think a four or six week course will give you just an introduction, but it won't get you at the level where you need to be to find any employment. It's a craft rather than purely an art form (like beauty make up), that's why I suggested a degree program or any longer program. I agree that a three year program in London will be expensive, but you will get a top notch education with rather decent job prospects. What is also very important are the industry contacts you can get through a school as this will lead to employment. Please keep us posted what you will do. I wish you the best of luck.


----------

